# Jingle is back and needs your help!



## Justin (Dec 13, 2015)

It was a quiet night on The Bell Tree Forums, not a peep to be heard, until outside the window a single snowflake fell. Then another. And another. Soon enough the good boys and girls of TBT began to notice the gentle flurry falling outside. They all ran to tell their friends that Jingle was coming to town!

*Continued in The North Pole...*


----------



## Goth (Dec 13, 2015)

YESSSSSS


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 13, 2015)

SO EXCITED >O<


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 13, 2015)

HYPE


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2015)

What about the naughty children


----------



## piske (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm so glad I waited! Thanks @Jeremy!!!!!! :>


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 13, 2015)

Those poor children who went to bed...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

FINALLY! STARRYWOLF CAN SHUT UP NOW!


----------



## Araie (Dec 13, 2015)

Yes! Thank you Justin!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2015)

Too bad I can only do 7 of these events. (Wait...)


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmm, not sure I can do many of these... I'll definitely give some of them a go though.

The snowman one is out considering we're not gonna have enough snow anytime soon.
Today it was *63 degrees* outside. And I live in Indiana where we're normally buried under snow and the schools don't close unless the -50 degree weather and 10ft snow make the power go out.


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 13, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Hmm, not sure I can do many of these... I'll definitely give some of them a go though.
> 
> The snowman one is out considering we're not gonna have enough snow anytime soon.
> Today it was *63 degrees* outside. And I live in Indiana where we're normally buried under snow and the schools don't close unless the -50 degree weather and 10ft snow make the power go out.



The snowman wouldn't have to be made out of actual snow.  It can be made out of anything.


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 13, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> The snowman wouldn't have to be made out of actual snow.  It can be made out of anything.



Oh, that's interesting. Didn't actually read the thing haha. I might try it then.


----------



## jiny (Dec 13, 2015)

YES HYPE

(although this happened while i was in the shower XD)


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 14, 2015)

FINALLY, YOU TROLLS


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

I KNEW IT WOULD HAPPEN WHEN I WAS SLEEPING
DAMNIT
I WAITED 10 HOURS AND YOU DID WHILE I WAS SLEEPING


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 14, 2015)

OMG I WAS LITERALLY WAITING ALL DAY YESTERDAY

AND THEN YOU DECIDED TO DO IT WHEN I WAS ASLEEP

WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME ;-;


----------



## Araie (Dec 14, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> OMG I WAS LITERALLY WAITING ALL DAY YESTERDAY
> 
> AND THEN YOU DECIDED TO DO IT WHEN I WAS ASLEEP
> 
> WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME ;-;



Because they are trolls.


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 14, 2015)

Will the orange ribboned presents get a re-stock?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 14, 2015)

I slept 30 minutes early lol


----------



## teto (Dec 14, 2015)

nope
no luck in finding that present
..i've only been looking for 10 minutes but 10 minutes is 10 minutes too many

oh well time to try other events


----------



## shunishu (Dec 14, 2015)

Justin said:


> Soon enough the good boys and girls of TBT began to notice the gentle flurry falling outside. They all ran to tell their friends that Jingle was coming to town!


what do you mean Flurry is falling outside. why isn't he helping Flurry up? why does everyone worry about Jingle and noone about Flurry. if Jingle didn't drink so much at work, he wouldn't have lost his present! why is he carrying his own present anyway. did he steal it from someone?
did Jingle steal the present from Flurry and push Flurry down?? and then lose it? or did he throw it away?? what a bully!

#justiceforflurry #banjingle2015


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 14, 2015)

who will be desperate to be a special snowflake xD


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 15, 2015)

So, I don't know if this has been answered or not, but the hidden collectibles in the present, will they disappear on January too like the special snowflake?


----------



## Araie (Dec 15, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> So, I don't know if this has been answered or not, but the hidden collectibles in the present, will they disappear on January too like the special snowflake?



No. The collectibles that come out of the parcels will be permanent.


----------



## matt (Dec 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows has been naughty this year mr jingle
No amiibo for him this XMas


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 15, 2015)

When are you ever going to restock the Orange Holiday Gift? I'm not gonna buy it anyway.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> When are you ever going to restock the Orange Holiday Gift? I'm not gonna buy it anyway.



it was restocked three times yesterday and once today. however it's been in really small amounts so far.


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 23, 2015)

Retrace your paths to find your presents, Jingle.


----------

